# Mexican own vehicle into the U.S



## MJB5293

Hello everyone, is there a problem bringing a Mexican own vehicle into the U.S.(as a U.S. Citizen) I am retired here in Mexico and want to purchase a vehicle here in Mexico. I had it with getting a 6 month permit for my U.S owned vehicle.


----------



## chicois8

Why don't you get an FM3?


----------



## MJB5293

chicois8 said:


> Why don't you get an FM3?


 i have one


----------



## chicois8

Then where are you going every 6 months? your TIP is good as long as your FM3 is valid ....


----------



## Lukito

Yes you can drive Mexican car in USA. As long as you have valid insurance (usually the insurance says that any Mexican can drive it in the USA, so there might be a problem) for USA.

As I precaution I also had some lawyer put together some papers in spanish and english, that I can operate the car and do whatever I want with it wherever I want, just in case someone asked me why is an european driving mexican car in the USA. I had no problems. Noone stoped me, noone asked. I got a parking ticket in LA and I paid for it by internet when I got back to Mexico. Don't know what happens if you don't pay.

Saludos


----------



## chicois8

Lukito, you state:" Noone stoped me, noone asked. 

Was that Officer Noone who stopped you and what did he ask?


----------



## kazslo

Importing a Motor Vehicle - CBP.gov




> Free Entry
> 
> U.S. citizens employed abroad or government employees returning on TDY or voluntary leave may import a foreign-made car free of duty provided they enter the U.S. for a short visit, claim nonresident status, and export the vehicle when they leave.
> Military and civilian employees of the U.S. government returning at the end of an assignment to extended duty outside the Customs territory of the U.S. may include a conforming vehicle among their duty-free personal and household effects. The auto must have been purchased abroad and be in its owner’s possession prior to departure. Generally, extended duty is 140 days or more. Navy personnel serving aboard a U.S. naval vessel or a supporting naval vessel from its departure from the U.S. to its return after an intended overseas deployment of 120 days or more are entitled to the extended-duty exemption. Conforming vehicles imported under the duty-free exemption are dutiable if sold within one year of importation. Duty must be paid at the most convenient Customs office before the sale is completed. Conforming vehicles so imported may remain in the U.S. indefinitely once a formal entry is made for EPA purposes.
> * Nonresidents may import a vehicle duty-free for personal use up to (1) one year if the vehicle is imported in conjunction with the owner’s arrival. Vehicles imported under this provision that do not conform to U.S. safety and emission standards must be exported within one year and may not be sold in the U.S. There is no exemption or extension of the export requirements.
> *


----------



## Lukito

Ok, to explain about officer noone. When I passed the border the US officers searched my vehicle and I am GUESSING that they checked the plates, numbers, etc. And there was no problems. I passed through 3 states, seen a lot of police and they have seen a lot of me. And there was no problem.

Furthermore, I have checked all that with lawyers before I left and they said that it is ok.

So I GUESS that it is. Or I am just lucky.


----------



## RVGRINGO

Back on topic:
An American with a Mexican visa or tourist permit, living in Mexico and driving a Mexican plated car, may drive that car into the USA without any need for special paperwork; just liability insurance for the USA.
However, the car must be removed from the USA within a year and may not be imported, registered or sold in the USA.
We have a car, purchased and registered in Jalisco, and we have driven it throughout several states in the USA. It is easier than using our other car, which is registered in the USA, as it must be temporarily imported and exported when crossing the border. There is no need for that bother or expense with a Mexican car.


----------

